# The Green Mile Darsteller Michael Clarke Duncan nach Herzstillstand in Klinik



## Marcel34 (13 Juli 2012)

Der Schauspieler Michael Clarke Duncan erlitt am heutigen Freitag einen Herzstillstand und wurde deshalb in eine Klinik aufgenommen, meldet die Entertainment-Seite "TMZ
Duncans Freundin Omarosa Stallworth war gerade anwesend, als das Herz des Schauspielers plötzlich mitten in der Nacht stehen blieb. Sie handelte sofort und startete Reanimationsversuche.

Der 54-Jährige liegt derzeit auf der Intensivstation. Es wird gemeldet, dass Duncans Gesundheitszustand derzeit stabil ist. Ein Ärzteteam untersucht nun, weswegen das Herz des Darstellers plötzlich stehen geblieben war.

Quelle: Michael Clarke Duncan Hospitalized -- Cardiac Arrest | TMZ.com


----------



## Sachse (13 Juli 2012)

gute Besserung Michael, den Armageddon hast nur du gerockt :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juli 2012)

Er kann es vermutlich nicht mehr ertragen, das Walden Schmidt sein Nachbar ist! 

Spaß beiseite, ich hoffe er wird wieder!!!


----------

